# Eircom Cancellation charge €510! I dont remember ever setting up 12mo contract.



## pat2468

Hi,
In September i moved my landline and Broadband from Eircom to Vodafhone. I then got the following bills from Eircom. 

Residential line early cease charge   €161.82 exc vat.
Broadband early cease charge         €256.19 exc vat.

I contacted Eircom and I was told this was a standard charge as I has entered a new contract three months earlier. I don't recall agreeing to this, but Eircom have informed me they have a recording of this conversation and I have write to "Data Protection" for a copy of the recording. 

I have received letter from there solicitor threatening a judgement against me.

I was not advised when I closed the account with Eircom that these fee would apply. 

My question :  Is there any way i get out of this or am I caught by the small print? 

I was with Eircom for several years.

Any advise appricated.


----------



## Leo

Did you in any way change your service from Eircom three months ago? Request a copy of the call recording as instructed and review what was said.


----------



## pat2468

I requested this and they told me to write to "Data Protection" D8 and quote an ID no. Is it not up to them to provide a copy of this conversation to me?


----------



## Time

They would have to prove their case if they ever set foot in a court room. Until then they can keep hold of it.

If you want the call you should write to them for it.


----------



## Leo

I presume Data Protection D8 is their own internal unit for processing requests under the Data Protection act. Write to them  requesting a copy of the conversation and any other details they have relating to your contract and renewal thereof.

EDIT - just looked it up, it is:  
Data Protection Officer,
Eircom​1 Heuston South Quarter, 
St. John’s Road, 
Dublin 8.


----------



## Time

Also there is a statutory fee of €6.


----------



## djsim

You weren't contacted by Eircom offering a cheaper  monthly price? I was, they offered me a €7 reduction, I asked any catches, they said no, "only" would have to enter another 12 year contract. Didn't take em up on that.


----------



## greatbake

hey Pat, if u changed your package with Eircom in the past 12-18 months, whether it was for cheaper calls or better broadband, you would have agreed to a new contract (it's the norm) but if you changed nothing they are probably chancing their arm.I moved back to them 12 months ago, under the illusion of a great offer (sorriest thing I did) but have now moved away again


----------



## ajapale

greatbake said:


> I moved back to them 12 months ago, under the illusion of a great offer (sorriest thing I did) but have now moved away again


 Same here, Eircom will never get a second chance from me!


----------



## GarBow

Vodafone at home are at this also.

I'm just about to come out of a 12 month contract with them and got a phonecall the other week which opened with "just ringing you as you're nearing the end of your contract and we want to see what we can offer you"

The upshot was that they could not offer any better a deal, which I was fine with. They then asked if I was ok to carry on then? I stated "yes, no problem". 

It then dawned on me then that they were asking me to agree over the phone to a new 12 month contract. 

I managed to catch him before he put the phone down and said I'm happy to carry on month by month but not with a new 12 month contact.

He then got quite snotty and enquired why? was I not happy with the service? I'd stated nothing of the like. It was all a bit too underhand and not at all obvious that I was unwittingly nearly agreeing to another contract period.


----------



## ciaranmc10

Pat, how did you fair out  with this, I have similar problem


----------



## BoscoTalking

Resurrecting this thread as the exact thing happened to my mom a pensioner who is of the belief that a contract is something you had to sign. 

Anyway she got a disconnection bill and a suggestion that she can get the transcript too. They called at 6.15pm they told her when she rang to query the bill and she just wanted them to get off the line as it's tea time really. I paid the bill as she was really upset but I really think it's sharp practice.

So did anyone else here get a refund of a satisfactory ending?

Thanks


----------



## berginhart

I am currently in a battle of wills with Vodafone over the same issue. 

I had been with Vodafone and Smart Telecom and BT before. Years of service. 

Then UPC allowed the bundling of calls and broadband and in July 2012 I opted for the faster broadband on offer. I figured that since I had been a loyal customer for many years I would be able to switch with no penalties. Wrong! Vodafone slapped me with a €300 termination fee claiming that I had signed a new contract in February 2012. I checked emails and physical records and could find no record. I then contacted Vodafone and asked for proof and was told that I had agreed over the phone.

My request for a recording eventually came through. Vodafone had cold called me in February and said that they were reviewing my package, the "gentleman" then adjusted my broadband allowance down and then said this was for 12 months. This call - is the basis of Vodafone's termination fee. Under handed and sneaky. 

The upshot is that Vodafone passed on the debt to a debt collection agency (_*cmos.ie*_)  and every time they rang I kept firm insisting that I felt this termination fee was not justified eventually things went quiet until yesterday when I got one of those "bully boy" letters from _*Intrum Justitia*_. Threatening Stubbs Gazette and visitors to the house.  It seems *cmos* gave up! 

The battle continues. I have contacted Comreg and Consumer Help for advice. I am convinced that Vodafone are in breach of the spirit if not the letter of direct marketing legislation. 

Has anyone managed to get one of these disputes overturned without having to pay through the nose for sneaky underhanded tactics? 


Thanks


----------



## Lightning

Awful treatment of customers by Vodafone and Eircom. I have read similar horror stories on Boards.ie. 

Fair play to you all for fighting Vodafone / Eircom. 

If you are going into a contract, you need to be clearly told that you are going into a contract. 



berginhart said:


> Vodafone had cold called me in February and said that they were reviewing my package, the "gentleman" then adjusted my broadband allowance down and then said this was for 12 months.



Did he say there was a 12 month "contract"? or that he was just "adjusting your allowance" for 12 months? If you were not told clearly that it was a contract then Vodafone do not have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Leo

CiaranT said:


> Did he say there was a 12 month "contract"? or that he was just "adjusting your allowance" for 12 months? If you were not told clearly that it was a contract then Vodafone do not have a leg to stand on.



Vodafone have tried that with me twice as well. They ring up asking if I'm interested in any bundle offers, go through the details, I say no. Then they say 'so you're happy to continue on your current package'. 

There's no suggestion that a contract extention is what they're after, but when I reply, yes, but I'm not interested in agreeing a new contract, they get a little upset!


----------



## berginhart

The first statement that the Vodafone caller used was: 
_*Vodafone: *"Now just to recap there over everything, as I mentioned at the start of the conversation, my name is Mark, and I will just be verifying this order for you basically today. It's just coming to one o'clock and it's the 8th of February, 2012. So as I mentioned earlier as well, I was just asking permission to record the conversation just to serve as a record of your decision to stay with Vodafone for a further 12 months. So, we've discussed your package and we've agreed it's of benefit for me to put you on our Talk anytime and Value Broadband for €44 and that's VAT included. So not don't need to worry about any VAT there"_[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
The next statement is more difficult for me. [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]_*Vodafone:* So you understand that there no written signatures required to proceed with the wee order? Just for the record again, now there. Can you just confirm your full name and address please
_ 
I provided my full name and address as requested. 
_*Vodafone:* Good man, and you know you understand there as well that it's just a wee 12 month agreement with Vodafone. So if you wish you change of your services with Vodafone within the contract period, alteration charges apply. And if you wish to cancel any of the services with Vodafone within the contract period and early termination of contract charge will apply. Basically just by agreeing by the wee terms there you are representing that you have the authority to act on behalf of the house hold. _[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][/FONT]I replied "I do" meaning I do have authority to act on behalf of the household. [FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]


----------



## Guns N Roses

berginhart said:


> The first statement that the Vodafone caller used was: _"_[FONT=&quot]_Now just to recap there over everything, as I mentioned at the start of the conversation, my name is Mark, and I will just be verifying this order for you basically today. It's just coming to one o'clock and it's the 8th of February, 2012. So as I mentioned earlier as well, I was just asking permission to record the conversation just to serve as a record of your decision to stay with Vodafone for a further 12 months. So, we've discussed your package and we've agreed it's of benefit for me to put you on our Talk anytime and Value Broadband for €44 and that's VAT included. So not don't need to worry about any VAT there"_[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]The next statement is more difficult for me. [/FONT]
> _*[FONT=&quot]Vodafone[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: So you understand that there no written signatures required to proceed with the wee order? Just for the record again, now there. Can you just confirm your full name and address please[/FONT]_
> I provided my full name and address as requested.
> [FONT=&quot]_*[FONT=&quot]Vodafone[/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]_: Good man, and you know you understand there as well that it's just a wee 12 month agreement with Vodafone. So if you wish you change of your services with Vodafone within the contract period, alteration charges apply. And if you wish to cancel any of the services with Vodafone within the contract period and early termination of contract charge will apply. Basically just by agreeing by the wee terms there you are representing that you have the authority to act on behalf of the house hold. _[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I replied "I do" meaning I do have authority to act on behalf of the household. [/FONT]
> [/FONT]


 
Looks like you have no case for complaint. It is perfectly clear from this conversation transcript that you voluntary entered into another contract with Vodafone and you were informed that there would be additional charges if you terminated the contract early.


----------



## ajapale

Leo said:


> Then they say 'so you're happy to continue on your current package'.
> 
> ... but when I reply, yes, but I'm not interested in agreeing a new contract, they get a little upset!



I like that response!

Thanks for the transcript Berginhart! Were all those non words and folksy phrases actually used (ie wee contract, no need to worry about vat there, basically, wee order etc)?

Note the last sentence of each paragraph contains a phrase that no one would have an issue with.
1)_Don't need to worry about any VAT there.
2)__Can you just confirm your full name and address please.
3)__You have the authority to act on behalf of the house hold.
_
By agreeing to these statements you are agreeing all the earlier statements in the paragraph.
1)_we've agreed it's of benefit for me to put you on our Talk anytime and Value Broadband_
2)_there are no written signatures required to proceed with the "wee" order_
3)_early termination of contract charge will apply.

_This clearly is a well planned, sophisticated and thoughtout policy by the provider.

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## beer

*eircom*

Hi, I had the same issue re recording, although mine wasn't to do with breaking the contract, mine was to do with an offer they gave over the phone but my bills kept staying the same not cheaper as they had agreed. 

To cut a long story short I rang them up except this time i reversed the roles and wanted to hear the offer they gave me but couldn't find it anywhere so I told them I could breakout of my contract with no penalties as the new offer over the phone didn't exist according to them..


----------



## hopalong

I have phoned Eircom to cancel my renewal, I have sent a letter 30 days notice and sent an email of same. 

They are now saying they have no record of the call and that a call must be made prior to the letter or email. 

What is going on?


----------



## Luternau

When was your renewal and is it an automatic renewal for a further specified period? If not, you may be out of contract and will just go month to month. You need to check your original contract.


----------



## kpbryww

*Eircom cancellation of contract charge*

Had the same problem when I disconnected I got a bill.   I did remember a call from Eircom 6 or 8 months previous advising that I would benefit if I changed to a different phone package than I was using.  I remembered the call but not any mention of change or extension of contract and as far as I could recall I told them I didn't use the phone service ( I didn't have a phone connected) as I only had the service for the broadband.   Anyway they told me they would listen to the call and get back to me in three weeks.   They never got back to me so I called again they told me it would take three "working" weeks. Eventually I called them again and they told me there was "no contract" and I would receive a refund of 40 Euro.  3 months later no refund. I called them they asked if I would like a cheque or bank transfer gave them my bank details and two months later no refund.  Contacted them again and after 5 months received a cheque for 40 euro refund.       Don't take it for granted that they are right or that you agreed to a contract keep at them.   Seen similar report on the rte consumer show and it was resolved.  So if you don't get the required result maybe try contact "the consumer show"


----------



## Gerry Canning

Well folks; 
One thing is sure , all providers are a chancy shower !
On any supposed contact the customer MUST agree to the terms, there is no such thing as a presumed contract.
If any provider claim you said YES to contract over the phone , request a copy of the phone conversation.
Until you get that pay no extra charge.
If you have agreed to be held for 12 months , then you are caught.

Hopalong ; you hold the e-mail , you have the proof ,if you pay by DD suggest cancel the DD and let Eircom o the chasing.


----------



## cmalone

*Eircom 'contract'- fight them all the way and they will retreat*

Know of similar issue re.bill for full year service and follow-up by intrum justitia - http://www.intrum.com/ie/

Fortunately, the customer emailed a follow-up email to Eircom after each call they made and had proof of who the spoke to, etc always getting the agent to say they would get a supervisor to phone/ email back- which never happened! This was ongoing for over 8months. 

Intrum advanced matters to their 'in house' solicitors within a week- ASHTOWN GATE SOLICITORS 
 Block C, Ashtown Gate,
Navan Road,
Dublin 7.
Tel: 8692212
Fax: 8692244
Mobile: 087 2920983
Email: ashtowngatesolicitors@gmail.com

However, when the customer followed up by email to both Intrum and Ashtown Gate Solicitors they received a response that matter was being transferred back to Eircom and they were no longer representing same for the case!

Bottom line is give hassle to Eircom- as they won't have any records and ensure you bombard them with emails ccm@eircom.ie and keep these as evidence.

One final piece of advice- don't speak to Eircom, Intrum or Ashtown Gate Solicitors by phone- email always and you will get no replies.

If anyone needs specific advice for a current case, PM me and I will direct you further... no fee payable!


----------



## Tammi

We've had a similar issue...  husband took a call offering a (tiny) discount with a commitment of 6 months (he thinks), no mention of t&cs or contracts etc and he assumed there would be a follow up in writing (there wasn't).
More than 6 months later we switched to Vodafone and got a bill for 200+ euro for early termination of contract from eircom.  I disputed it via email and went to comreg who were no help and could not tell me if it is legal for Eircom to tie us into a contract by telephone and without written follow up.
When I asked Eircom for a copy of the recording they advised me to write to their DP section (with no mention of the 6e charge I see described in this thread) - I did this and emailed them to confirm I had done exactly as instructed.  This was 2 months ago and I've had no response from DP, nor have I had any further correspondence, statement of account or anything else from Eircom.  Their last customer service correspondence told me that they would not correspond further with me on the matter (I have since sent 2 email updates 'have not yet received... etc). 

My concern is that the alleged debt will be referred to a credit ratings agency.  I have not received any solicitor's letter but don't want a bad debt rating - and can I check this? 
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Gerry Canning

Tammi; 

Unlikely Eircom would (hit) your credit rating. Quite simply if they did (hit) your rating and got it wrong for a small sum , you could sue them !.

You can check your credit rating , ICB ,ie Irish credit bureau , you will get the form on-line . the fee is e6.


----------



## moonman

does anyone know if they treat people like all of the above when one wants to cancel,   a deceased relatives account.


----------



## roker

They have done the same to me, no changes, I do not know if I was put on a new contract. Can we not ask for all contracts to be put in writing?


----------



## flowerman

If I could add my 2 cents worth to this thread.

I moved from Eircom to UPC late last year.Reason being I had enough of Eircoms false promises and lies about getting E-Fibre.They led us on a merry dance for well over a year.

Eircom wanted a cancelation fee of just on 200 euro from me for breaking my contract.
I told them that I never signed any contract and that I was never given any actual terms and conditions with my original Eircom pack in the post.

The Eircom lad tried his best to TELL ME and I MUST PAY the cancelation fee to leave.

Long story short I told him that he had to show me an actual  written contract as a verbal contract or terms and conditions over the phone is not a legal contract or legal terms and conditions.

Result was that Eircom suddenly "waived" the 200 euro cancelation fee and I said GOODBYE to Eircom there and then on the phone.

Best decision I ever made.


----------



## Marconi2012

flowerman said:


> If I could add my 2 cents worth to this thread.
> 
> I moved from Eircom to UPC late last year.Reason being I had enough of Eircoms false promises and lies about getting E-Fibre.They led us on a merry dance for well over a year.
> 
> Eircom wanted a cancelation fee of just on 200 euro from me for breaking my contract.
> I told them that I never signed any contract and that I was never given any actual terms and conditions with my original Eircom pack in the post.
> 
> The Eircom lad tried his best to TELL ME and I MUST PAY the cancelation fee to leave.
> 
> Long story short I told him that he had to show me an actual  written contract as a verbal contract or terms and conditions over the phone is not a legal contract or legal terms and conditions.
> 
> Result was that Eircom suddenly "waived" the 200 euro cancelation fee and I said GOODBYE to Eircom there and then on the phone.
> 
> Best decision I ever made.





flowerman said:


> If I could add my 2 cents worth to this thread.
> 
> I moved from Eircom to UPC late last year.Reason being I had enough of Eircoms false promises and lies about getting E-Fibre.They led us on a merry dance for well over a year.
> 
> Eircom wanted a cancelation fee of just on 200 euro from me for breaking my contract.
> I told them that I never signed any contract and that I was never given any actual terms and conditions with my original Eircom pack in the post.
> 
> The Eircom lad tried his best to TELL ME and I MUST PAY the cancelation fee to leave.
> 
> Long story short I told him that he had to show me an actual  written contract as a verbal contract or terms and conditions over the phone is not a legal contract or legal terms and conditions.
> 
> Result was that Eircom suddenly "waived" the 200 euro cancelation fee and I said GOODBYE to Eircom there and then on the phone.
> 
> Best decision I ever made.


----------



## Gerry Canning

hopalong said:


> I have phoned Eircom to cancel my renewal, I have sent a letter 30 days notice and sent an email of same.
> 
> They are now saying they have no record of the call and that a call must be made prior to the letter or email.
> 
> What is going on?


.....................................................
 The whole issue of accepting contracts over the phone continues to raise its head.

1. You take the (soft) call.
2. We are engineered to say yes.
3. We have then as adults just locked ourselves into another years contract.

A. Do not take calls from eircom/vodaphone etc, politely ask them to send you an e-mail.
B. If you do engage ,you will probably inadvertently say grand ie you have contracted.

Hopalong.
They are chancing their arm.

Cancel your DD immediately.
There may then be a months payment due.
They then have to chase it and you are in control.  

Recorded calls.
If eircom/vodaphone etc are relying on verbal/phone contracts to enforce payment it is not unreasonable for you to ask for a verified copy of that contract.
In other words if they want your money , it is THEY who must show the contract.

On a dispute write ,
I am willing to pay what you say is due on copy of contract you say you have with me. Will you please provide that.
Be assured that on receipt of proper contract I will pay sums that may be due.

Send it registered and keep a copy , and please do not take phone calls about it.

In other words make them work.


----------



## IsleOfMan

About two years ago I was getting calls from an unknown caller when I was not at home. I eventually discovered that this was Eircom trying to get me to upgrade to their new eFibre broadband in our area. They eventually made contact with me and proceeded with their soft sell. I said that I didn't want to upgrade.Their calls kept coming. I eventually lodged a complaint and I was told that there was a note on my account NOT to contact me.
Fast forward two years and I have started receiving calls again. The caller from Eircom just announced that they were upgrading me to their new eFibre and that they needed my "details". There was no lead in and no asking me did I want this service or any notification that I would be on a new contract. 
I questioned the caller as to why they were calling me when there was a note on my account NOT to call. She said that my name just comes up on a list and she is told to make the calls and anyhow the note on my account NOT to call would have expired.  Now that's new to me. 
I can absolutely guarantee you that at no time during her sales talk was it mentioned that I was being put on a new contract. I asked about the new contract and only then was I told.
I would fight them to the last on this one if they tried to impose any charges on me for a disconnection of service.


----------



## Armaghk

Anybody think about invoicing Eircom for the amount of time we waste dealing with their rubbish. Between letters, phone calls and emails I probably spend 10 hours over 15 months. I got it resolved, I think, but my time is as valuable as that of Eircom executives.


----------



## JimO'Jim

IsleOfMan said:


> About two years ago I was getting calls from an unknown caller when I was not at home. I eventually discovered that this was Eircom trying to get me to upgrade to their new eFibre broadband in our area. They eventually made contact with me and proceeded with their soft sell. I said that I didn't want to upgrade.Their calls kept coming. I eventually lodged a complaint and I was told that there was a note on my account NOT to contact me.
> Fast forward two years and I have started receiving calls again. The caller from Eircom just announced that they were upgrading me to their new eFibre and that they needed my "details". There was no lead in and no asking me did I want this service or any notification that I would be on a new contract.
> I questioned the caller as to why they were calling me when there was a note on my account NOT to call. She said that my name just comes up on a list and she is told to make the calls and anyhow the note on my account NOT to call would have expired.  Now that's new to me.
> I can absolutely guarantee you that at no time during her sales talk was it mentioned that I was being put on a new contract. I asked about the new contract and only then was I told.
> I would fight them to the last on this one if they tried to impose any charges on me for a disconnection of service.


I was getting letters and phonecalls asking me did I want to upgrade to efibre, same price but an 18 month contract. I kept declining as I didn't like the length of the contract.

A few months later I received a letter saying 'You are being upgraded to fibre broadband' because they were 'taking proactive measures to transfer current customers to this service'. At the end of the letter they said 'Don't worry, your current contract term will not be affected'. At no stage in the letter did it mention a new 18 month contract.

They then called me telling me I was being upgraded to fibre and what date suited. I asked was there a new contract involved and he said no. I told him if there was no contract involved then yeah go ahead and upgrade me and I also told him the reason I didn't get it before was because of having to enter into a new contract.

Today I received a letter from eircom thanking me for being a loyal customer and telling me I had entered into..... an 18 month contract.

A complaint has been lodged with them and they will listen to the call and get back to me within 15 days. 

What I would like to know is is there a time after entering the contract that I can cancel without charge? And if there is will they drag this out until that date is passed?


----------



## Marconi2012

Glad to find this posting, as after 1 hour on phone and multiple agents 'disconnecting' me when I asked to speak with supervisor. Appears all the call centre staff work with the 'outsourced' 
HCL TECHNOLOGIES LIMITED
Address 3RD FLOOR KILMORE HOUSE
PARK LANE
SPENCER DOCK
DUBLIN 1

In March I received letter regarding increased charges and option to terminate contract within 30 days. By phone/ email, the HCL staff deny any record of such letters and ask customers to email them copy. I complained to Comreg and Eircom still deny same. 

Fortunately, I have all the denials by email and phone calls will be missing one excepts- but I intend to bring eircom to small claims court for all charges - will be worth the fun - as it will cost them as much to provide staff to attend the hearing! Unlike UPC, they are unable to provide any details of broadband speed/ usage to individual customers. So watch this space!


----------



## Leper

Having worked for a telecommunications company years ago I have sympathy with service providers when they gain a customer and read the terms and conditions and after acceptance by the customer the deal is closed.  The customer gets a cheaper service as a result. Nearly always in these terms is a commitment that you will stay with the provider for a minimum period. This can be for more than a year; usually eighteen months. Later, the customer learns of deals from a competitor and wants to switch, but is nailed into a contract.  A contract is a contract whether verbal or written.  Many forget this when it suits them.

Eircom rang me recently and informed me they would upgrade my internet "free" if I extended my contract. I declined as my term of agreement is about to expire in the next three months and I am considering waving goodbye to my landline phone. A couple of weeks later, Eircom contacted me again and informed me that they would upgrade my internet without charge and without extending my contract because it suited them. Fair enough, whether or which this was not going to cost me anything. 

What did I learn from all this little experience? It costs to keep your mouth shut.  At work I asked around what others were doing and learned that most have telecommunications, television, electricity, gas suppliers on a spreadsheet and when the term of contract is due to expire they shop around for the cheapest provider. I reckon if there is good money to be saved it is a no-brainer to change if necessary.  It is far simpler now to change and a telephone call is usually enough to complete the deal.

Most of you probably know the following, but I did not:- When you advise any company that you are ceasing their service, they require a "Calendar" month's notice. Depending on the date you inform them this can be eight weeks more of your payments e.g if you advice to cease service on say 2nd April your actual cessation date will be 31st May (60 days more of payments from you) or if you advise them on 30th April your liability extends until 31st May (31 days). You may not have the services of your provider after 2nd April or 30th April but they will hold you liable up to the 31st May.  In case anybody is thinking of challenging this most providers will show you written evidence and you can whistle Dixie.


----------



## roker

I received via email from Vodafone, a notice that there will be a €5 price increase and to let them know within 30 days.
It states ;
“I can change without penalty within 30 day  

Because of the poor speed of Vodafone at 6Mbps, I signed a contract with Sky who let Vodafone know and connected me on 16/03/15.
Vodafone has now billed me an extra month from 14/03/15 to 13/04/15
I do not have a contract with Vodafone, I am on a month by month basis.
When I phoned Vodafone customer service, they said “I must give 30 days notice”.
As all contracts agreements are now carried out verbally on the phone, I have written to Vodafone asked them to send me the agreement and did not have a reply.
Verbal contract are the problem here, I have written to COMREG who quickly gave me a reply and are giving Vodafone 2 weeks to reply.
I would ask all the post that have problems to Contact COMREG and complain about verbal contracts and stop this practice.


----------



## Susie Q

Eircom are pretty awful to deal with!

I cancelled an account with them last year as the contract period had lapsed and the service was nearly non existent (internet speed of 0.19mbps and the landline didn't work at all for receiving phone calls).

I wrote to them to give 30 days notice as they requested and for months later they were still billing for the periods after cancellation! They also threatened to cut off the service, which I obviously didn't worry about as I had requested the cancellation months ago and their services were not being used.

As time went on they continued to send bills and warnings, to be honest I ignored them thinking at some stage they will realise they made a mistake and apologise. It has now escalated to sending debt collector letters! They are demanding in excess of €700.  I will also ignore these letters and let them take this to court if they wish, I wouldn't mind seeing them lose some money as they have clearly made a mistake.

I would NEVER use Eircom again. Their internet service is dreadful, customer service worse and to top it of they clearly have plenty of incompetent staff making frequent errors.

Did anyone have this type of experience and how did it work out in court, or did it go that far?


----------



## Leo

What proof do you have that they received your cancellation notice? Was it sent registered?


----------



## wednesday

roker said:


> I received via email from Vodafone, a notice that there will be a €5 price increase and to let them know within 30 days.
> It states ;
> “I can change without penalty within 30 day



Roker, I also received this email from Vodafone. I changed to Sky by 12th March. Forgot to cancel DD and Vodafone took €44.50 at the end of March.

I rang them and got an extremely rude man, who would not listen to me at all. He advised that Sky OBVIOUSLY hadn't done the switch properly as my Vodafone a/c was still operating and to contact them to get my money refunded 

I rang Sky, explained and was really well looked after. So armed with an email that they sent me, called Vodafone again. I got a fabulous guy that time...said that he'd send the cheque out for €26.70 (just over 1/2 a month). Received same shortly thereafter.

Never thought of ComReg. I just keep calm and call again


----------



## John27

berginhart said:


> I am currently in a battle of wills with Vodafone over the same issue.
> 
> I had been with Vodafone and Smart Telecom and BT before. Years of service.
> 
> Then UPC allowed the bundling of calls and broadband and in July 2012 I opted for the faster broadband on offer. I figured that since I had been a loyal customer for many years I would be able to switch with no penalties. Wrong! Vodafone slapped me with a €300 termination fee claiming that I had signed a new contract in February 2012. I checked emails and physical records and could find no record. I then contacted Vodafone and asked for proof and was told that I had agreed over the phone.
> 
> My request for a recording eventually came through. Vodafone had cold called me in February and said that they were reviewing my package, the "gentleman" then adjusted my broadband allowance down and then said this was for 12 months. This call - is the basis of Vodafone's termination fee. Under handed and sneaky.
> 
> The upshot is that Vodafone passed on the debt to a debt collection agency (_*cmos.ie*_)  and every time they rang I kept firm insisting that I felt this termination fee was not justified eventually things went quiet until yesterday when I got one of those "bully boy" letters from _*Intrum Justitia*_. Threatening Stubbs Gazette and visitors to the house.  It seems *cmos* gave up!
> 
> The battle continues. I have contacted Comreg and Consumer Help for advice. I am convinced that Vodafone are in breach of the spirit if not the letter of direct marketing legislation.
> 
> Has anyone managed to get one of these disputes overturned without having to pay through the nose for sneaky underhanded tactics?
> 
> 
> Thanks


I'm having a similar experience to Pat and Berginhart in that I may have inadvertently entered into a new contract with my service provider (Eircom in my case) through upgrading my broadband service and am now faced with early release charges totaling about €300 following a switch to Vodafone. I have asked Eircom to show that I am contractually obliged to pay the early release charges and how they have been calculated. While I am waiting for a response I wondered whether anyone is aware of any challenge to such early release charges on the grounds that they are (a) punitive and therefore potentially unlawful or (b) anti-competitive?


----------

